# Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil IV



## salmon Wim (28. November 2004)

Reisegeschichte : Testreise nach yakutien von salmon Wim Teil IV
Teil IV
Die Kurve kurz oberhalb vom Camp existiert gar nicht mehr. Däfür ist die Kehrwasserstelle von Gestern jetzt eine Rausche geworden. Die Aussenkanten vom Flussbett brechen immer wieder ab. Gewaltige Erdmengen rutschen herunter bis der nächste Baum seinen Wurzelboden verliert und sich diesem Gewalt hingeben muss. Wo man vorher noch fast am ganzen Fluss entlang spazieren konnte kann man jetzt noch kaum ein Paar meter nach oben und unten gehen. Wo soll denn hier noch ein Hubschrauber landen können? Alexej, Trapper und Ichtyologe( Fischereibiologe) mit dem ich mich auch ohne Worte hervorragend verstehe hat meine Gedanken schon längst gelesen. Er macht mir klar dass unser Camp es wohl noch gerade halten wird und bezüglich des Hubschraubers hebt er beide Hände in Horizontalstellung etwa 1,5 m hoch vor sich. Der Hubi wird doch nicht wohl 1,5 m vom Boden/Wasser hängen bleiben?
Nikolay kommt von seinem frühmorgendlichen Angeln zurück. Stolz hebt er seine Beute hoch. Kann doch nicht sein dass man unter diesen Bedingungen noch Fische fängt? Doch.
Wenn ich nachfrage sagt er : “Komm mal mit”. Wir entfernen uns vom Fluss und begeben uns in die dichte hinterliegende Taiga. Nach einer Weile kommen wir an eine Stelle wo fast klares Wasser in den Milchkaffeebraunen Hauptstrom ausfliesst. “Psscht” sagt Nikolay und hält seinen Zeigefinger vor seinem Mund. Tatsächlich, die Stelle ist voll mit Fischen : Hecht, Barsch, Coregone und einige Limba’s. Jetzt will ich’s aber wissen. Wieso ist das Wasser nur hier klar und strömt dabei auch noch? Da wir die Fische nicht stören wollen laufen wir etwa 10 m vom Wasser entfernt weiter. Nach etwa 300 m erreichen wir den merkwürdigen Einlauf!  Ein Sandhügel von etwa 5 m Breit, 3 m lang und 1-2 m hoch trennt den Einlauf vom Hauptfluss und lässt filtriertes, klares  Wasser durchsickern. 
Zurück im Camp herrscht eine gemischte Stimmung. Einige machen sich sorgen um das noch immer leicht ansteigende Wasser. Positiv aber wird aber die Information über Nikolay’s Fangstelle bewertet. Und wenn dann auch noch  Jouri und Gennadi, zwei der sonst unauffälligen Guides, was nicht so verwunderlich ist wenn man nachts wach ist und tagsüber schläft,  mit den besten Teilen eines geschossenen Elgs zurückkehren , kommt sogar etwas gedämpfte Freude auf. Eine Kühltruhe ist schnell gefunden!.Gennadi gräbt mit einer Scheufel in den Boden und stösst schon nach etwa 40 cm auf eine Eisschicht . Sie ist nur etwa 2-3 cm dick und darunter befindet sich den ständig knallhart gefrorenen Boden, Permafrost. Die Elchteile werden in Plastikfolie verpackt und auf das Eis gelegt, das einfach mit Erde wieder zugedeckt wird. Gott weiss wie lange wir hier noch sitzen?….Noch immer kein Hubschrauber. 
Nach dem Festessen, das sich aus Bratkartoffeln, Mohren und Gans, gestern noch von Theo erlegt, zusammensetzt, bemerkt Alexej, unser Trapper, dass das Wasser nicht mehr steigt. Allgemeine Freude! 
Nikolay erzählt uns dass die Fischerei ausgezeichnet sein wird, wenn das Wasser sich später geklärt hat. Als Vorbereitung macht er uns vor wie man einen guten Kunstköder herstellt!
Er nimmt ein Stück Holz und bearbeitet dies mit seinem Messer so, dass sich dabei ein Röhrchen von 15 cm Länge und einem Durchmesser von 1 cm bildet. Mit einem erhitzten steifen Stahldraht bohrt er anschliessend ein 1 mm breites Loch in Längsrichtung. Danach führt er ein flexibles Stahldraht hindurch und macht an beiden Enden vom Röhrchen eine Ose. Daran kommt oben ein Wirbel und unten ein Splittring mit Drilling. Anschliessend nimmt er einige Haare vom Elch und klebt diese mit Sekundenkleber auf  das Röhrchen. Topp! Zu einer Probe kann es losgehen. Leider aber existiert seine Toppstelle von heute Morgen nicht mehr. Der Sandberg ist weggespüllt und das Wasser dort ist genauso schmutzig wie sonst überall.  Beim Zurücklaufen bedenke ich dass das Wort “ schmutzig” eigentlich nicht stimmt. Schliesslich haben wir noch nirgendwo “menschliches” Abfall entdeckt.

Noch immer im Gedanken höre ich von ganz weit den Hubschrauber. Jetzt wird es spannend. 
Inzwischen weiss ich zwar dass er vor dem Absetzen seine Landestelle mindestens ein Mal völlig umkreisen muss ;aber dieser bléibt am Kreisen. Und dann, Alexej hatte Recht, kommt er langsam runter und bleibt vor dem Camp, genau weit genug von den Birken entfernt, mit voll rotierenden Schrauben auf 1,5 m Höhe hängen. Der Mechaniker springt heraus, spricht mit Alexej und wir hören dann von Nikolay , dass wir innerhalb von 5 Minuten mitsamt Gepäck in den Hubschrauber sein müssen. Wathosen bleiben natürlich an…Begeisterung!

Als wir uns dem Ziel, dem Undyulung-Fluss, nähern , ist es mit unserer Begeisterung wie mit dem Schnee von gestern. Ein Riesenfluss, hohe Ufer, und braunes Wasser, gelbbraun dort wo es Stromschnellen gibt. Das Camp befindet sich am hohen Aussenufer, mindestens 15 m oberhalb vom Fluss. Der Hubschrauber landet auf eine Kiesbank fast am anderen Ufer. Keine 10 Minuten später befinde ich mich mit Gepäck auf einem Motorboot auf dem Wege zum Camp. Die Begrüssung ist aüsserst herzlig. Die Anwesenheit zweier Blondinen tut auch gut, wenngleich auch das Interesse beim genaueren Hinschauen etwas sinkt. Das Blond ist nicht echt, der rosafarbene Lippenstift furchtbar und Metall im Mund erinnert doch sehr an einen  James Bond-Film. Spätestens nach dem hervorragenden Essen muss ich mein Vorurteil ändern. Eine derartige Gastfreundschaft kann man nicht in Szene setzen. Gefragt weshalb bekomme ich als Antwort: “ Wir betrachten es als eine grosse Ehre, dass Sie , von so fern, sich die Mühe gemacht haben um unser Land und Volk zu besuchen”.

Egal was passiert, ich bin mir sicher, dass wir noch 2 herrliche Tage am Undyulung verbringen werden. Alexej bringt uns zu Stellen wo das Wasser sich zuerst klärt. Anfangs haben wir nur Erfolg mit dem Blinker, später auch mit der Fliege ; viele Lenoks und Limbas in der Grösse 6-8 Pfund. Ab und zu mal ein Coregonus Lavaretus und nur ganz vereinzelt kleinere Taimen. Abends aber ist Nikolay’s Kunstköder, eine Lemming-Imitation, unschlagbar. Ein grosser Popper, üblich beim Salzwasserfliegenfischen, an der Schwimmschnur kann aber einigermassen mithalten. Alexej zeigt mir welche Blätter aus dem Wald sich für Thee ( tsjai) eignen.. Wir finden Pilze, Blaubeere , ja sogar einen wilden Blumenkohl. Nachdem er uns am Fluss ein Lagerfeuer gemacht, einen Lenok gegrillt , seine Theeblätter getrocknet und schliesslich daraus einen herrlichen Thee vorgezaubert hat verschwindet er eine Weile in die hintenliegende Taiga. Als er zurückkommt hält er ein spitzes Stück Bein in der Hand. “ For you, Mammut”. 

Alexej wiegt , messt und markiert alle gefangenen Fische und zeigt Daten aus seinem Tagebuch. Ein von ihm in 1985 im Tirecthiach-Fluss gefangenen Taimen wurde in 1989 mit Netzen kurz oberhalb der Mündung in den Lena-Hauptfluss wiedergefangen UND zurückgestezt. Sein Gewicht war dabei von 21,895 Kg auf  “nur” 23,330 Kg angestiegen. “ Taimen , hier, wächst sehr langsam; starii( alt),  ich schätze ihn jetzt auf 30 Jahre”. Ich bin imponiert von seiner Kenntnis von und seinem Respekt vor Natur und Schöpfung. 

Im Licht der untergehenden Sonne, die den Taiga noch schöner rot-gold-gelb als sonst aufleuchten lässt fange ich an Vorabend unserer Heimreise meinen letzten Taimen. Kein Riese, aber traumhaft schön in einer atemberaubenden Kulisse , welche durch das Entstehen des schönsten je beobachteten Regenbogens eine neue Dimension bekommt. Bei der Rückfahrt zum Camp stellen wir fest dass der Undyulung seit dem höchsten Anstieg wieder 4 Meter gesunken ist. 
Der Normalstand und die dazu gehörige Helligkeit ist aber immer noch nicht erreicht und somit sind die Bedingungen längst noch nicht ideal für grosse, auf Sicht jagenden Taimen. Diese befinden sich in den tiefen Underständen mit viel Holz und beim Zusammenfliessen verschiedener Flussabschnitten. An genau einer solchen Stelle hällt Alexej mal kurz an und deutet auf Heribert . Er soll seinen Blinker doch nochmals einwerfen. Keine 2 Sekunden später schiesst ein Monstrum in die Höhe.  Heribert jubelt ,zu früh, denn beim zweiten Riesenjump fliegt auch sein Blinker mit, leider aber 4 Meter in die andere Richtung. Es muss was dran sein. Grosse Fische sind nicht um sonst so gross geworden…..

Bilder: 1. Traumfluss Kyundedey 2. Permafrost 3. Theo mit Lenok und Ente
4. Markierter Lenok


----------



## Jirko (28. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil IV*

hallo salmon wim #h

den hohen anspruch, deinen bisherigen, imposanten 3teiler nen krönenden 4. teil anzuhängen, den haste dir selber gesetzt ...

...und du hast uns nicht enttäuscht :m kurz & knackig: genial #6


----------



## Reisender (29. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil IV*

Ich kann nur sagen super super super.
bin richtig von denn socken!!!
mir bringt es richtig spaß das alles zu lesen, ambesten drehen wir einen film davon :q :q :q :q


----------

